#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Kanchanaburi - Khao Laem National Park

## dirtydog

*Khao Laem National Park*

Kanchanaburi

*General Information* 

Khao Laem National Park covers the surrounding fertile forest of Khao Laem Reservoir in Sangkla Buri and Amphur Thong Pha Phum , which suit for tourism and recreation. Khao Laem National Park is one of the five National Parks that was setting to honor the 60th Year Anniversary of King Bhumibhol on the 5th December 1987, with total area of 1,497 km2

*Geography* 

The landscape of the park is steeply limestone mountain run on north-south axis. It is the water source of Kwai Noi River and other important rivers.

*Climate* 

The area is in tropical climate which influenced by southern wind and Andaman sea wind and divided into three seasons as follows. 
The rains  from June to October, heavy rain from July to August 
The winter  from November to January with lowest temperature is about 10 degrees Celsius. 
The summer  from February to May with highest temperature is about 37-38 degrees Celsius in April. 

*Flora and Fauna* 

The park consists of mixed deciduous, hill evergreen and dry evergreen forest, which are the wildlife habitats, for example, bear, tiger, guar, elephant, sambar deer, barking deer, wild pig and birds.

----------

